# Soriano Out For Season after horrific shot from a baseball



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Not sure how many of you have seen the footage of Soriano getting struck by a ball in the head last month on a pitch hit by Vlad Guerrero of the Angels...

It was one of the most sickening sounds I've ever heard coming off his head. An inch either direction would have killed him on the spot. It hit him so hard the ball ricochet'd into the Angels dugout from the pitchers mound directly off his head.

Well....now it looks more serious than first thought. No telling yet if he'll have long term injuries past this season.

:eyeroll:

This is extremely sad...as he was one of the most promising young pitchers in the game today.

Ryan

M's Soriano Out For Season

September 13, 2006

By Associated Press

SEATTLE - Mariners reliever Rafael Soriano will not pitch again this season, the result of being hit in the head by Vladimir Guerrero's line drive two weeks ago.

Soriano's third C-T scan was deemed normal on Wednesday by Dr. Rich Ellenbogen, chief of neurosurgery at Seattle's Harborview Medical Center, and Dr. Stan Herring. Herring is a Seattle Seahawks team physician who specializes in head trauma injuries.

*Soriano still has minor headaches and is unable to perform physical activity. *The right-hander will be monitored the remainder of the season by the Mariners' medical staff.

Soriano sustained a mild concussion after being hit just below and behind his right ear in an Aug. 29 game against the Los Angeles Angels. Soriano tried to protect himself but couldn't get his glove up in time.

The sound of the ball hitting Soriano was audible throughout the stadium, and the ball caromed to near the Angels dugout. He was on the ground for several minutes as the Mariners' training staff and medics rushed to the mound.

He was in the hospital for less than 24 hours. Manager Mike Hargrove had originally thought Soriano would pitch again this year.

The 26-year-old Soriano was 1-2 with a 2.25 ERA in 60 innings. He had two saves in six opportunities.


----------

